# Bucket Breeding



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all! Its been a while XP
So, just to get straight to the point, I am back into betta breeding and trying to get a pair to breed. I wanted to try a different way of breeding for this pair so I have a bucket (not see through) and there is water, an indian almond leaf, java moss, a terra cotta pot, a heater, half a plastic cup, and a lid from a container, all in it. I'm conditioning the pair right now even though the female already looks like she is going to burst and I am planning to breed them on February 5th. 

Now does all of this sound ok for breeding? Oh! and the bucket is only about half way filled so that the eggs don't falls far. I can post pictures if needed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The principle of breeding in buckets is basically the same as in glass tanks. The main difference is you can't see through the plastic wall, making it more difficult to control your spawn.

I breed in plastic tubs. To make control easier, I don't use any floating plants like water lettuces nor cups as nesting areas. I could see the whole tub from above. I also don't use pumps/filters during spawning.

Your setup sounds good. How big is the bucket - you need to consider the frequency of WC, specially during the first few weeks when the fry are too small to avoid suction.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

i've got just above 2 gallons in the bucket because i didnt want the water level to be any higher and there is still plenty of room and multiple hiding places. I will be doing 20% water changes every day for the first week. I've also got a lot of brine shrimp eggs that I can hatch once I know that the spawn was successful and can get the necessary live food and dried food as the fry age. 
I really hope this spawn works, my first white pair XD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm guessing it's a normal tall type of bucket. 2g is not much. Just be extra careful that your female can avoid the male when needed.

I prefer a shallow but wide tub. Though in terms of water volume it may be small, but the fish have a wide area to cover.

Good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya this bucket is a bit wider than usual ones so they have more room to spread away from eachother plus this male is extremely gentle so I could probably keep him in a tank with another female and have them breed just like guppies(I wouldn't do this though).
Its my first time trying this method so I hope all goes well, normally I do spawning the Thai Way and have had much success.

I'll try to get the camera from my parents tonight and take some pictures.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you've successfully bred the Thai way, you should have no problem with this method.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, well hopefully they breed because I haven't had much luck lately, all the conditions are right the females just refuse to have anything to do with the males.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think this breeding method is cancelled for now since my bucket ended up leaking. I'll see if I can get another one soon, if the parents will drive me, and start all over again. Ugh, I hate when this kind of stuff happens.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

oh no  I was looking forward to stalking this thread! hehe. hopefully you can try again soon with a better bucket


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya, I'll try getting another tomorrow since we are snowed in today. I will definitely take pictures next time too.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww!! That's too bad, but just be happy that you are Allowed to breed at all.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh believe me, I know that I'm lucky, lol. I've actually got a whole fish room which most people don't have. I've been breeding guppies and other fish for years now though so I think my parents finally got fed up with all of the tanks scattered around my bedroom. XP 

I talked to my mom and she gave me another bucket, the same kind, that my dad didn't want so I'm going to take pictures of how I am setting it all up and of my pair. I will track the spawn on this thread. If this succeeds then it could be considered a new breeding method. yay! 

I hope you all enjoy this!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!! You are really lucky that you have your own fish room!! I am lucky I have a fish tank! That must be so cool! Where do you plan to send the fish once they are born?


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Once my fish have spent enough time in their grow-out tank/pond I normally sell them to Big Al's Fish Store, some friends I have who are interested, or I trade them with breeders nearby. I want to start putting my fish up on aquabid but I don't know the specifics on shipping out of the country yet so that'll have to wait. I do have homes for any and all fry though so no worries.  Oh! and pictures will be in my next post!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bucket Breeding Journal 1*

*The Setup*
-I have filled the bucket with 5 Litres of Fresh, Dechlorinated Water, 2 Litres of Infusoria Water from my planted aquarium, and 600 mL of banana leaf extract.
-There are two heaters in the bucket, one that is set at 84degrees and the other which is unprogrammable. These keep the temperature between 80-84 degrees.
-I also have some java moss in the bucket to help boost the levels of infusoria.
-Half of a styrofoam cup is also in the bucket so that the male betta can built his bubble nest under it.












*Onto The Pair:*
Male- Cellophane and Brown Marble Plakat
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af95/GuppyLover101/Betta Fish/Bucketbreeding006.jpg?t=1296682183

Female- Aquamarine and Red Combtail
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af95/GuppyLover101/Betta Fish/Bucketbreeding004.jpg?t=1296682183

I'm guessing, now im not a whiz at genetics, that I will get Plakats, Combtail Plakats, Veiltails, and Combtails. MAYBE if I'm lucky I will get a crowntail since the female carries that gene but I'm not certain.
I'm breeding this pair:
1.To test out this breeding method and...
2.To see what kind of colours and tail types this pair will throw at me.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

good luck :-D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww cute!! What do you expect the fry to look like?


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I'm expecting blue and red mixes, blue and cellophane marble, red and cellophane marble, mixes of red, blue, cellophane, and brown marble. In terms of tail types I'm expecting comtails, plakats, plakat combtails, MAYBE a couple crowntails. Its gonna be some crazy mixes but I'm expecting some beautiful fish from these two.
I have my fingers crossed that half the babies have the same eyes as their daddy which are a sky blue colour.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

You can get more than one tail type from a single spawn? I never knew that!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd place the cup opposite to the plants - to avoid scattered eggs falling into them.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks indjo. I normally do that, i don't know why i didn't notice this time. XP silly me


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been conditioning the pair for a few weeks now since they were ready before but that last bucket broke so I think tomorrow I will put the female in a plastic cylinder in the bucket and put the male into the bucket so that he can start building his bubble nest.
I also fixed the java moss so that it isn't under the cup anymore.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bucket Breeding Journal 2*

I fed my pair as soon as I got home which was almost 2 hours ago and now I have put them together in the bucket.

The female is in a plastic cylinder inside the bucket and the male is placed directly into the bucket.
So far all I have seen is the female flaring but not raming herself against the sides or anything, just flaring. The male has been flaring back at her a little bit but seems more intent with exploring his new space.

So without further a do. Here are some pictures of the two together.
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af95/GuppyLover101/Betta%20Fish/Bucketbreeding2001.jpg?t=1296854105
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af95/GuppyLover101/Betta Fish/Bucketbreeding2002.jpg?t=1296854105
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af95/GuppyLover101/Betta Fish/Bucketbreeding2003.jpg?t=1296854105


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice!! The female looks adorable!!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm so excited for this spawn so I really hope that it works out. I'm not sure if I should just leave them alone or let myself be a worry wort and check on them every hour. XP


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettaLover101 said:


> Thanks!  I'm so excited for this spawn so I really hope that it works out. I'm not sure if I should just leave them alone or let myself be a worry wort and check on them every hour. XP


I am such a worrier, it would be SO hard for me to leave them alone. Anyways good luck and have fun! You should post some pics if you can get any


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

BettaLover101 said:


> So far all I have seen is the *female flaring* but not raming herself against the sides or anything, just flaring. The male has been *flaring back at her a little* *bit but seems more intent with exploring his new space*.


I don't think they're ready/want to spawn just yet. They should be flirting so don't release the female until they do. And you don't need to hawk eye them before you release.

If the male doesn't flirt after a day or two, try placing an aggressive male (in a jar) and let them flare it out for a while. On the following day, reintroduce the female. She will usually flirt if she sees a flirting male.

Good luck.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright indjo I'll try that tomorrow if there is no action today. I checked on them last night before going to bed and the male seems kind of lethargic, he was just laying at the bottom of the bucket and would occasionally come up either to breath or swim around a bit. The female seems interested though and she is quite active in the cylinger, always looking around.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

BettaLover101 said:


> Alright indjo I'll try that tomorrow if there is no action today. I checked on them last night before going to bed and *the male seems kind of lethargic, he was just laying at the bottom of the bucket and would occasionally come up either to breath or swim around a bit.* The female seems interested though and she is quite active in the cylinger, always looking around.


Bad sign, take out the female. Give him some time alone. If he isn't lethargic in a day or two, show him another betta - preferably a female but not the one you want to breed. See if he flares actively. If not change the male/ don't breed him just yet.

Make sure the water is not contaminated by anything or the bucket is safe for the fish. I hope it's only due to "shock" and not poisoning.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

It shouldn't be poisoning the fish as I have been using these buckets for a while now and have never had any problems with them before. I think he was just a little shocked as he was perfectly fine in his tank before I put him in the bucket. I'll check on the two of them when I do my morning feeding soon.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I checked on my pair in the bucket and it looks like the male has started to work on his bubble nest. He still isn't giving a lot of attention to the female but he is swimming around now. He doesn't seem very intent on breeding but I'll see how today goes for them. 

Would it be helpful to put an air stone, on low power, into the bucket to try and encourage the male to move and blow bubbles or should I just leave them?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Air stones would add oxy concentration but he will have a hard time making a bubble nest because they would quickly pop. And a lethargic betta shouldn't be forced to move as it may cause more stress. But if you think more oxy can help him, put an air stone in until he gets better.

I would still remove the female for now because at the moment the male isn't aggressive thus the female is gaining more ..... courage (?) thus may want to fight more than spawn.

Glad it's not poisoning.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok I've removed the female and in a day or two, depending on how my male is looking, I will put a different female in the cylinder to see if he has perked up. If not, I have another male that is definitely ready to breed so maybe I will try him out.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that the male doesn't like the female because I went to check on him and he has really perked up now and is swimming all around the tank, he is also working on his bubble nest a bit more. Should I just give up on trying to breed him with my original female or should I still try showing him a different female tomorrow and then switching back to the original female?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you can tell that he's in good shape - and he's working on a nest, you don't need to show another female. Just wait a day or so and reintroduce the original female. Watch how they act - flirt or fight.

If he's still not interested in her (usually it's the female that's not interested), it would be best to try another female.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mmk, sounds good. I'll try reintroducing the female tomorrow and see how things go. I hope this works.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I put the female back into the cylinder inside the bucket and the male is flirting with her, not a lot but its a start, and he is working on his bubble nest again. 

The female is still active as ever and watches the male as he moves about the bucket, she is definitely interested so I won't have a problem with her.

Just have to keep my fingers crossed that the male doesn't lose interest again.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope all goes well this time.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too!! Let us know what happens!!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

So far things are going well, the male is working on his bubble nest quite a bit and flirts with the female when he isn't building.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

woop cant wait to see this spawn. lots of photos pls!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Unfortunately the male has, yet again, lost interest in the female and stopped working on his bubble nest so all of the bubbles have popped. So, I took the female out and if the male perks up by tonight then I'll try putting a different female into the cylinder and see how that goes. I'll keep you all updated on their status.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, such a male isn't healthy enough. IMO it's not because he lost interest but because he got too tired. Even if he spawned, he wouldn't be able to care for the eggs/fry properly. 

If he does the same thing with a different female, I suggest you replace him with another male or wait until he is truly healthy.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya, I figured if he didn't show interest in another female then I am going to take him out and let him rest for a week or two and then recondition again. The thing is, he will build bubble nests in his container, large ones too, but in the bucket he gets tired or something and stops building.
I have other pairs that I am conditioning now so I'll try one of them in the bucket if the male doesn't perk up tonight.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

He didn't seem to perk up at all since I took the female out so I put him back into his container and will recondition the female and a blue crowntail male that I have and try breeding them in a couple of weeks. 

I'll start a new thread once I start breeding that pair so no need to follow this one anymore.


----------

